# What's the best/worst video game of all time?



## marrio

What video game stands as your favorite/least favorite game of all time?


----------



## muzzer

Favourite has to be Forza 7
Least favourite anything role playing....because i'm abysmal at them :lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68

My favorites of all time are the original Resident evil, Tomb raider and C.O.D Modern warfare.


----------



## Gadgeteer

There's only 1 Daddy and that is HALO


----------



## dholdi

There are to many genres to be specific.
The Half Life series has to be up there.


----------



## AnthonyUK

Best will be something from Nintendo, a Mario or Zelda. Modern times it would be Destiny.

Worst - GTA - I know a lot of people like this but it isn't for me.


----------



## Gafferinc

Worst must be Desert Bus?


----------



## DimitriUK

total war series top strategy real time battle
worst have forgotten the names of them


----------



## Ducky

Jet Set Willy - many hours lost playing that when I was younger! :lol:


----------



## shl-kelso

If we are going old-school then Attic Attack & Manic Miner on the Sinclair Spectrum, Revenge of the Mutant Camels on the C64 (Jeff Minter classic and a brilliant soundtrack), and Elite.

Going back further and I spent many a day playing Asteroids on the Atari 2600 too!


----------



## Steve_6R

All time favourite would be the first Halo game. Was my first obsession with a game. Not sure about the worst, but biggest disappointment would probably be Battlefield Hardline.

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## GleemSpray

Best of all time for me is the Half-Life series, specifically Half-Life 2.

They stand out because they were so different and immersive compared to what went before - the gameplay remains good to this day.

COD MW and MW2 have stood the test of time and are still epic too.

Recently i got Just Cause 3 in a Steam deal for £8 and really enjoyed playing it, having never played any of the Just Cause games - its a bit simplistic, but its huge fun.


----------



## Stoner

Totally agree with the Half-Life series and the games that rely on their engines being superb. Counter-Strike was a particularly awesome spin-off

Since then, the Battlefield Bad Company games are also incredible. Especially BFBC2 which is now 9 years old but can still hold its own with the newer, "better" games.


----------



## Kerr

Check out YouTube. 

Chequered Flag on the Spectrum 48k had a major impact on me. It used to be unbelievably realistic. :lol:

Geoff Crammond's F1 GP was also amazing in its day on the Atari 1040ste. 

Then it was GTR2 on PC. 

After that is was iRacing. It's still the pinnacle of online racing.

I can't forget Mario Kart. Endless fun with a group.


----------



## Ralphy87

Super Mario 3,GTA's,Tekken,Cod modern war fare,Battle field 4,Forza 7,Fifa's


----------



## weedougall78

My all time favourite is Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory.
Modern Warfare, Alien: Isolation, Revenge of Shinobi, Paperboy, R-Type, Streets of Rage and Fallout 4 come close though.

Worst was probably Moonwalker on my Mega Drive.


----------



## AnthonyUK

Stoner said:


> Totally agree with the Half-Life series and the games that rely on their engines being superb. Counter-Strike was a particularly awesome spin-off/


You just reminded me about Portal. What a great game that is.


----------



## t1mmy

Zelda Ocarina Of Time gets my vote for the best game of all time


----------



## Will_G

Elite, commmand & conquer series, Supremacy and Lords of chaos were where most of my life went. 

Any of the recent COD series for worst


----------



## GleemSpray

AnthonyUK said:


> You just reminded me about Portal. What a great game that is.


Good call - forgot to mention Portal 1 & 2 - have wasted many frustratingly happy hours and days on them.

Sat there thinking "Well it must BE possible, because the exit door is over there, but how the hell?......"


----------



## HEADPHONES

Defender by Williams in 1980






They did so much with so little.
A game that was faster than you could react (check out from 7.55 how fast the attack waves are!)
Smart bombs
Jump to hyperspace.
Scanner/radar
Mines
Rescue your pods

The arcade machine controls were perfect.
Simple up down joystick 
Not too many buttons perfectly spaced apart for you to slap/bash the buttons in anger/desperation as beads of sweat dripped from your brow.
Heart pumping.
Hyperventilating.
Eye straining.
Muscle twitching.
Left you mentally and physically exhausted.

PURE GAMING:thumb:


----------



## ollienoclue

Worst game I ever came across was Rainbow 6 lockdown....

Also I don't know why but I cannot play any of the Battlefield games, they just feel weird compared to COD.


----------



## Bulkhead

My personal choice for the best game would be The Last of Us (PS3/4). I've just finished playing it again and it's been out for 6 years! Can't wait for the sequel (hopefully) later this year. Wolfenstein is also up there, together with the original Dishonored. Worst game is tricky. I've bought a few recently that haven't progressed past the first 30 mins. I remember a game years ago (80's I think) called Interface. I can't even remember what platform it was on but it might have been an Amiga. I still have no idea what you were supposed to do!


----------



## Yatobyo

The worst video game is Duke Nukem Forever.
The best video game is The Legend of Zelda.
But it's just my personal opinion. 
I know these games through Techgara but I dont know why one is the best, one is the worst lmao


----------



## Autoglym

Doesn't that ET Game fr the Atari always come up as the worst game of all time. Legend goes it was so bad they took it off the shelves and buried all the copies in the desert!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atari_video_game_burial

Mark


----------



## beatty599

A GTA or Need for Speed Underground 2


----------



## Boothy

Dark Souls 3. I couldn't even get 5 mins into without being killed repeatedly. Kept it about 3 days, lol. 

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612

Boothy said:


> Dark Souls 3. I couldn't even get 5 mins into without being killed repeatedly. Kept it about 3 days, lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


Fantastic games for real gamers 

That's how games used to be in the 90s, actually challenging. Not like today where you die, click try again and go right back to were you were last.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ajm83

ET on the Atari is often stated to be the worst. It was basically released unfinished and therefore virtually unplayable. Some clever bloke recently hacked the ROM and fixed the issues and it's apparently reasonably playable then, but sadly there were no online patches back then and thousands of copies were consigned to landfill!

My own worst game though is Sonic 3 on the Mega Drive. Great game, brilliant graphics, musics alright. But then you get to a level called Carnival Zone where there is a bit which is simply impossible to get past. It's a barrel that you can make bounce up and down by jumping with careful timing. Except you can never make it bounce high enough to reach the platform!! Very very frustrating.

Years later I saw this mentioned on reddit or somewhere. Turns out you simply press up or down on the d-pad to make the barrels go up and down. This is not explained anywhere in the manual or on screen, and nowhere else in the game uses this mechanic!! The programmer responsible for it actually issued a public apology at some video games conference


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/todayilearned/comments/2zcub0



> paistywhiteboy
> 
> If anyone deserves a lifetime in guantanamo bay, it's this guy.


----------



## woodycivic

Football Manager, Resident Evil, Tomb Raider, Super Mario Bros for me


----------



## Mac-

Halo by a country mile


----------



## Shiny

Best adventure game- Legend of Zelda (SNES) - closely followed by Secret of Mana (SNES) 

Best Racing game - a toss up between NFSU2 (PC) and Super Mario Cart (SNES)

Best game ever - Super Mario World (SNES)

I always wanted it to be Elite, but i was pretty rubbish at it on the BBC Micro. I now want it to be Elite Dangerous, I have Thrustmaster flight controls, a relatively decent gaming pc and a widescreen monitor, and i'm still completely rubbish at it.


----------



## Alfieharley1

Legend of Dragoon Ps1


----------



## Shug

The games that have stuck in my mind would be Chucky egg, Doom (the original) and half-life. And street fighter. And mortal kombat. And streets of rage. And....
The worst I'm tempted to say jet set willy just cos it was infuriating!


----------



## Mike777

My fave one is Age of Empires! This stratagy gave me a buzz 
How cool was to collect elephant warriors :devil:


----------



## c87reed

Don't play video games anymore, but liked Duke Nukem 3D, Doom, Red Alert back in the day.


----------



## nicks16v

Elite, god knows how many hours I wasted on that game when I was younger.


----------



## nbray67

Avoid FIFA 20 at all cost's lads.

EA have ruined the game, it's got countless issues and glitches with EA throwing everyone a deaf one when the concerns are raised.

Unless a patch update comes out shortly, already had 2 since release that haven't worked, I'll be looking for a refund via Amazon as it's not fit for purpose. £50 for a pile of dog do.


----------



## Sam6er

Double dragon on Sega megadrive/master system has got to be my favourite classic game. Call of Duty is my favourite of the more recent titles.


----------



## WRX

Goldeneye N64 is my favourite ever game and my worst game is a harder decision but I remember buying state of emergency from blockbuster for ps2 for about £40 because it looked good and think that 5 mins into the game i realised it was terrible. I’m sure there’s plenty games worse than that but that one sticks in my mind.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## virgiltracey

I don't really play modern video games but I do still love a few of the older ones, If anyone is like me and wants to carry on playing these ones I can highly reccomend getting an Android tablet and gamepad and some Software called "Retrox"

This is my setup below, the tablet is a Lenovo tab (£20 from facebook marketplace) and the gamepad is an ipega PG9023 which wraps around the tablet (also £20). This tablet is powerful enough to run NES, SNES, Sega, most PS1, most N64 and some dreamcast, however a better tablet would definitely run more demanding games better!

(Goldeneye works perfectly luckily!)

Colin McRae Rally 2.0









Tomb Raider 2


----------



## Andysp

virgiltracey said:


> I don't really play modern video games but I do still love a few of the older ones, If anyone is like me and wants to carry on playing these ones I can highly reccomend getting an Android tablet and gamepad and some Software called "Retrox"
> 
> This is my setup below, the tablet is a Lenovo tab (£20 from facebook marketplace) and the gamepad is an ipega PG9023 which wraps around the tablet (also £20). This tablet is powerful enough to run NES, SNES, Sega, most PS1, most N64 and some dreamcast, however a better tablet would definitely run more demanding games better!
> 
> (Goldeneye works perfectly luckily!)
> 
> Colin McRae Rally 2.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomb Raider 2


That set up looks really good,i've an older tablet coming to the end of it's useful life,what specs are the lenovo tab? could virtually any android tablet run the emulators,very interested in that set up if they could?

For me one of the best series would be Bioshock and the first couple of halo titles,can't really think of a bad one although anything on cassette from the spectrum,c64 days would be a contender for load times and fragility alone.


----------



## virgiltracey

Cheers Andy, I find that most tablets can at least run some NES, SNES and Sega games, its only the heavier graphic games that stumble. 

This tab is an older Lenovo Tab2 A7, 1gb ram and a qaud core 1.3GHz processor, I bought it for £20 second hand initially just to watch stuff on whilst travelling but I've found it's come into it's own for playing games, especially when flying! (I had a 13 hour flight last week, so this was used a lot!)

At home I have an Nvidea Shield TV box which is essentially an Android games console, I use it for all the TV streaming, Netflix etc but it does handle the bigger games much better than the tab, no lagging and the graphics and soundtrack stay super consistent, it isn't a cheap solution though!


----------



## Crackfox

Best has to be Borderlands, more the franchise than a singular game though.

Worst currently is Watchdogs 2. Bought it in the steam sale and it doesnt even load. Got my cash back at least.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## cole_scirocco

Currently only playing the new COD. Absolutely love it.


----------



## RS3

Worst = Tetris
Best = Tetris.


----------



## TonyHill

Horace goes skiing on the ZX Spectrum.....epic!:thumb:


----------



## GSI-MAN

I used to love Rick Dangerous on my Amstrad CPC464
It was a platform game and really made you think about what and how you did things to progress in the game 
I was only 12 mind you


----------



## P2K

Best for me would be Resistance: Fall Of Man, loved it and finished it so many times.
Honorable mention goes to Borderlands One and Two.

Worst would be The Division, I just hated the bullet sponge effect and in PVP it was more of who had the most time to spend on getting the best gearset rather than if you were a better "player"


----------



## vsideboy

Autoglym said:


> Doesn't that ET Game fr the Atari always come up as the worst game of all time. Legend goes it was so bad they took it off the shelves and buried all the copies in the desert!
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atari_video_game_burial
> 
> Mark


"giving Warshaw just over five weeks to develop it in time for the 1982 Christmas season."

To be fair, 5 weeks isn't long to create a video game is it, so he probably tried his best with his stupid managers deadline.

But yeah reading into that story, miners were hired to prove the burial and have confirmed loads of cartridges were buried, then someone from Atari estimated something like 730,000 cartridges were buried and concreted over haha. That is mental.

On topic, my favourite games recently have been Witcher 3, Farming Simulator 19 and Snowrunner (My old man reactions are too slow to compete with youths playing COD or Battlefield these days, so slow relaxing games are more fun now haha.)

Old days I did play COD4 massively with my mates every night, got really good at it as a team.
Used to like Sensible Soccer as a kid.

Not sure of worst games, forgotten about them.
Worst game


----------



## P2K

vsideboy said:


> ....... Old days I did play COD4 massively with my mates every night, got really good at it as a team.


Forgot about COD.
I used to play on the PS3 with mates for hours every night too.
We started with World At War and went on for a few years buying the new ones every year.

One of my mates and I even travelled 25 miles and queued for two hours in Asda for a midnight release.
Then the following year we did the same but found that Tesco in the next town were opening 24 hours.

How sad :lol:

PC gamer now so just download games


----------



## vsideboy

P2K said:


> Forgot about COD.
> I used to play on the PS3 with mates for hours every night too.
> We started with World At War and went on for a few years buying the new ones every year.
> 
> One of my mates and I even travelled 25 miles and queued for two hours in Asda for a midnight release.
> Then the following year we did the same but found that Tesco in the next town were opening 24 hours.
> 
> How sad :lol:
> 
> PC gamer now so just download games


haha dedication mate.


----------



## vsideboy

RS3 said:


> Worst = Tetris
> Best = Tetris.


HAHA I imagine someone who has lost a lot of their life to playing Tetris!


----------



## autonoob

The Last of Us is my current favorite, but there are a lot of good games and I don't want to be on the hot seat. We all have different preferences.


----------

